# News - World of Warcraft: Account-Erstellung offen



## Administrator (28. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,344522


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Juuhuuuuuuuu ich hab einen, juhuuu ich hab einen


----------



## EliteSWAT (28. Januar 2005)

Blackout am 28.01.2005 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Juuhuuuuuuuu ich hab einen, juhuuu ich hab einen


Toll diese verkackte Seite lädt ewig lang, will mich endlich anmelden!


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

EliteSWAT am 28.01.2005 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 28.01.2005 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Vorteil meiner 5MBit Leitung 
Die Seite ist total überlastet bei mir hats zum Glück nur 5 Minuten gedauert


----------



## Trout (28. Januar 2005)

kostet der spaß was?


----------



## Grubby (28. Januar 2005)

ich mache grad einen für einen Freund.
Bin auf der letzten seite.. aber da is nirgends nen "account erstellen" Button...aber da soll ich draufklicken


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

Trout am 28.01.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> kostet der spaß was?




kann mir mal wer sagen WO der schlüssel steht?? :/


----------



## Sonrissa (28. Januar 2005)

Ist eine Beta. Ist somit kostenlos.


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Trout am 28.01.2005 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> kostet der spaß was?



Nein ist kostenlos, einzige Problem nur der Clientlässt sich nur mit der Blizzard Software runterladen und die is irgendwie sau langsam bei mir... sprich 40kb/s Download und 50kb/s Upload das heißt ich hab inzwischen 40MB hochgeladen und knapp 30 runter


----------



## Sonrissa (28. Januar 2005)

Grubby am 28.01.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mache grad einen für einen Freund.
> Bin auf der letzten seite.. aber da is nirgends nen "account erstellen" Button...aber da soll ich draufklicken




Das hatte ich auch gerade. refresh mal die Seite bis der Button kommt.


----------



## Steini1333 (28. Januar 2005)

Ich find den schlüssel nicht ?!!!
sind schon alle vergeben ???
Bitte Hilfe !


----------



## Sonrissa (28. Januar 2005)

Sorry. Doppelpost.


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

Steini1333 am 28.01.2005 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find den schlüssel nicht ?!!!
> sind schon alle vergeben ???
> Bitte Hilfe !




ja bei mir auch nix,aussadem sagt er immer Falsche zeihen ,da bei diesem bild

urst die scheisse


----------



## Grubby (28. Januar 2005)

na also..endlich ists durch


----------



## LevithanC (28. Januar 2005)

Der Authentifizierungsschlüssel steht in großen fetten Buchstaben auf der Hauptseite   . Hab ihn am Anfang auch nicht gesehen  ...


----------



## Vordack (28. Januar 2005)

Yuhuuu, ich habe auch einen!!!!!

Auf welchen Server sollen wir uns einloggen und sollen wir Horde oder Allianz sein?


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

da is nix ,da steht NIRGENDS was

da will man das spiel testen ,um sich überzeugen zu lassn ,dann steht da kein key..........tja


----------



## Grubby (28. Januar 2005)

Xyr0n am 28.01.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> da is nix ,da steht NIRGENDS was
> 
> da will man das spiel testen ,um sich überzeugen zu lassn ,dann steht da kein key..........tja



klar steht da nen key... Europe-beta-....... das ist er.
wann startet die beta denn? Und kann man mit seinen normalen Final Beta acc trotzdem weoter zocken ?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Januar 2005)

ok, jetzt konnte ich auf Account erstellen klicken... habe jetzt aber wiedetr den schwarzen Bildschirm.... dauert das immer so lange? Und wo steht ein KEY??? ich finde keinen!


----------



## Steini1333 (28. Januar 2005)

lol, jetzt seh ich den key auch 
MAN was ein kack 
sieht nicht mal aus wie ein key 

man sollte sich einfach mal den text durchlesen


----------



## tiberiansun (28. Januar 2005)

mit ner 622 mbit leitung geht das anmelden ja einigermaßen!
WoW ich komme !


----------



## HKDLordReaper (28. Januar 2005)

Xyr0n am 28.01.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Trout am 28.01.2005 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ähm... direkt auf der verlinkten Seite.  

Aber hier nochmal: EUROPE-BETA-BLIZRD-DARK-PORTAL

MfG


----------



## tiberiansun (28. Januar 2005)

kann sich jemand von euch in dei account managementseite oder in wow einloggen?


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Januar 2005)

lol, seh ihn jetzt auch......


----------



## Sword_CH (28. Januar 2005)

Brauchts da das PreOrder dazu ???


----------



## eliotmc (28. Januar 2005)

Lol, Augen auf beim Eierkauf, 
den Key sollte eigentlich jeder sehen!

Hab meinen Account jetzt auch, muss aber leider noch den Client
downloaden


----------



## LevithanC (28. Januar 2005)

Ich finde es absolut zum Brüllen, dass die meisten den Key auf der Hauptseite übersehen (ich ebenfalls)    ... liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man einfach nicht mehr weiterliest, wenn man den Link "Hier gehts zur Anmeldung" erst einmal gefunden hat


----------



## Moscher (28. Januar 2005)

LevithanC am 28.01.2005 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es absolut zum Brüllen, dass die meisten den Key auf der Hauptseite übersehen (ich ebenfalls)    ... liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man einfach nicht mehr weiterliest, wenn man den Link "Hier gehts zur Anmeldung" erst einmal gefunden hat




hrhr also ich war einer der ersten der sich son acc. nun gekrallt hat...

war sobald die acc. seite reloded war mit den neuen daten^^

ging *poof poof poof poff*

und ich hatt meinen account.

wir werden wohl erst heute abend ODER morgen auf die server kommen, da ja weiter unten steht wartungsarbeiten erst freitag abends...

ergo die frankfurtsever werden geuppt... dann wirds noch was dauern und *poof* zocken.


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Januar 2005)

Account ist jetzt fertig.... wenn ihr mein grinsendes gesicht jetzt sehen  könntet.... lol
Wie lange dauert die BETA?
Und ich soll eine Seite ausdrucken. Habe aber keinen Drucker, was steht drauf und kann ich auch einfach die Datei downloaden?


----------



## EliteSWAT (28. Januar 2005)

Sonrissa am 28.01.2005 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Grubby am 28.01.2005 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So hab meinen Account endlich (nach etlichen malen dank des überlasteten Servers)!


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ich hab einen muahahahahahahah ,geil


----------



## qdragon (28. Januar 2005)

Leute, bei T-Online könnt Ihr euch den WOW-Client ebenfalls runterladen. IMO ist es etwas userfreundlicher!  :-o 
*http://www2.onspiele.t-online.de/dyn/c/30/69/26/3069264.htm*

over and out


----------



## gnaar (28. Januar 2005)

boa,hat jemand nen tipp wie ich schneller an den client komme?

momentan ist die ungefähre dauer 48 stunden!


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

gnaar am 28.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> boa,hat jemand nen tipp wie ich schneller an den client komme?
> 
> momentan ist die ungefähre dauer 48 stunden!




haha 41^


----------



## Gender-Bender (28. Januar 2005)

Xyr0n am 28.01.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gnaar am 28.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 Stunden dank 3 MBit-Leitung und schnellem ftp-Server von Boomtown.net 

Zudem habe ich den Client in kluger Voraussicht schon gestern Nacht gezogen.


----------



## Killerschwein (28. Januar 2005)

Ich habe meinen Account auch ^^.
Und den Clienten lad ich grad.
Naja ob ich nun in 6 oder 8 std spiele is mir egal ^^.
Ich habe Zeit und ziehe mit 121kbs im durchschnitt ^^.
MFG Killer


----------



## Jons (28. Januar 2005)

ich hab auch einen 
wie lange kann man denn die beta-phase kostenlos zocken?


----------



## ghost200189 (28. Januar 2005)

Das bei http://www2.onspiele.t-on... geht bei mir nicht bei wow torrent (oder so ähnlich) funzt es auch nicht.
Bitte, kann jemand auch noch ne andere Ardresse sagen

*total verzweifelt*
Noch kann ich den Blizzard Downlaod abbrechen
Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort


----------



## Bensta (28. Januar 2005)

Jons am 28.01.2005 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch einen
> wie lange kann man denn die beta-phase kostenlos zocken?




Bis die Beta zu Ende ist, also das Spiele erscheint. Termin ist der 10.-11.02.05


----------



## Gender-Bender (28. Januar 2005)

ghost200189 am 28.01.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bei http://www2.onspiele.t-on... geht bei mir nicht bei wow torrent (oder so ähnlich) funzt es auch nicht.
> Bitte, kann jemand auch noch ne andere Ardresse sagen
> 
> *total verzweifelt*
> ...



Bei Boomtown.net sollte es im Moment noch recht fix gehen. Ist zwar der Englische Client, aber das sollte reichen zum zocken. Einzig was man braucht, ist eine Registrierung auf der HP von Boomtown.net.

Die drei Files gibt es hier: KLICK


----------



## Vordack (28. Januar 2005)

Gender-Bender am 28.01.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ghost200189 am 28.01.2005 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und man muss alle drei runterladen und ins gleiche Verzeichnis kopieren uns install oder so starten, richtig


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

kann mir irgendjemand die installationsdatei als dvd schicken(volumentarif)


----------



## till90 (28. Januar 2005)

https://signup.wow-europe.com/menu.html;jsessionid=C3E41440A335302ABBDDA20F791EFF43.app02

da kannst du dir einen beta account machen,

wenn du aber wow herunterlade willst geh zu www.wow-europe.com/de
dort musst du dann den downloader herunter laden, der lädt dann wow 
runter.
/wird in deiner meldung net ganz klar was du wissen willst)

mein tipp acuh wenn du wow noch net fertig geladne hast dann mach dir auf jeden fall en account und zwar gleich es gibt nicht merh lange welche.

wenn du willst stelle ich dir wow kompellt bei winmx online
muss mir nur ne mail an tilmanrausch@web.de
schreiben.


----------



## till90 (28. Januar 2005)

ach ja ich hab auch eine frage ich hab  bereits
wow+account, aber wenn ich eine welt vorschlagen lassen will
erscheien keine server, wie ist es bei euch?
brauche hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccatom (28. Januar 2005)

Man alter... bist du so doof? Jetzt mal ehrlich... 
Nicht nur anmelden sondern auch lesen was das steht!!

DER 2te BETATEST IST NOCH NICHT GESTARTET...

klar kannst du dich einloggen, aber noch nicht zocken

Boah


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Januar 2005)

stehts irgendwo wann die Phase beginnt?


----------



## ccatom (28. Januar 2005)

/stehts irgendwo wann die Phase beginnt?


steht noch nocht fest... einfach die site weiter im auge behalten:

http://de.wow-europe.com/


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

wo bekomm ich denn authentisierungschlüssel her?


----------



## ccatom (28. Januar 2005)

> wo bekomm ich denn authentisierungschlüssel her?



steht auf der ersten Site in dicken fetten Buchstaben 

http://de.wow-europe.com/


----------



## MGTitan (28. Januar 2005)

93% das sie heute abend anfängt 7% morgen früh
(MEIN TIPP)

ABC test test


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

was passiert mit meienm account wenn die betaphase abgelaufen ist und wieso muss ich mein wohnort und e-mail adrees angebeben


----------



## zepool (28. Januar 2005)

MGTitan am 28.01.2005 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 93% das sie heute abend anfängt 7% morgen früh
> (MEIN TIPP)
> 
> ABC test test



http://www.wowtorrents.de.vu/
so kleine frage was muss ich jetzt von dennen saugen?


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 28.01.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert mit meienm account wenn die betaphase abgelaufen ist und wieso muss ich mein wohnort und e-mail adrees angebeben



mach es nich, meine fresse! wenn du es spielen willst, gibst du den mist eben ein....junge junge wie einige hier abgehen und gleich rumschreien, dass irgendwas nicht geht, aber zu blöde zum lesen sind.

und um die frage zu beantworten, was mit deinem account passiert: entweder du kaufst dir nachher die vollversion und lässt dann einfach die jetzige beta upgraden oder du spielst es nicht weiter nach der beta? so schwer?


----------



## gehirnstuerm (28. Januar 2005)

MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> derxeno am 28.01.2005 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass es einen Char-Wipe-Out geben wird...

Desweiteren:
Allen, denen der Download zu langsam geht kann ich folgendes empfehlen: 
Begrenzt mit NetLimiter euren Upload! Der installer verbraucht euren gesammten upload und hiermit kommt es zu drastischen Abfall der down rate.
Also, wir sehen uns auf Azeroth 

P.S.: Will euch jetzt nicht die Nase lang machen, aber ich spiel schon...


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> derxeno am 28.01.2005 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol* das hab ich mir auch schon mehrfach beim lesen dieses threads gedacht ^^


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

ahhh geht doch ,den speed von 22 auf 86 gehoben ,man solte halt seinen router einstellen ,jezz noch die andere und ich lad mit ca. 100 ,dann kann ich ja in 21 stundne spielen


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

tiberiansun am 28.01.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> kann sich jemand von euch in dei account managementseite oder in wow einloggen?


In das Spiel kommst du erst, nachdem es für die 2. Phase freigeben ist. Das wird vorausichtlich morgen oder übermorgen der Fall sein. Vorher kannst du nicht spielen.


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 28.01.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Account ist jetzt fertig.... wenn ihr mein grinsendes gesicht jetzt sehen  könntet.... lol
> Wie lange dauert die BETA?
> Und ich soll eine Seite ausdrucken. Habe aber keinen Drucker, was steht drauf und kann ich auch einfach die Datei downloaden?


Drauf stehen deine Accountdaten sowie deine Adresse. Das brauchst du nicht auszudrucken wenn du deinen Account und dein Passwort in Erinnerung behalten kannst.

Die Beta dauert vorausichtlich eine Woche, wenn der Release-Termin 10. Ferbruar eingehalten wird.


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

Sword_CH am 28.01.2005 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchts da das PreOrder dazu ???


Ne! Nur den Client, den du über die gleiche Internetsite herunterladen kannst.


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

Grubby am 28.01.2005 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 28.01.2005 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bete startet morgen oder übermorgen.

Du wirst deinen Beta-Account in ein normales umwandeln können, indem du es mit dem Key von der Verkaufsversion aktualisierst.


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

Blackout am 28.01.2005 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bist du ihn irgendeiner fetischistischen sekte?


----------



## baggins (28. Januar 2005)

Account ist da und nun lade...  



Kann man eigentlich den download unterbrechen?? ist dann alles weg??


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

ich hab jetzt bei meine n pers. angaben irgendeine ausgedachten mist reingeschrieben.Verfolgt mich jetzt das FBI und exekutiert mich anschließend? bitte beschützt mich


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 28.01.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt bei meine n pers. angaben irgendeine ausgedachten mist reingeschrieben.Verfolgt mich jetzt das FBI und exekutiert mich anschließend? bitte beschützt mich



da sieht man, was videospiele aus kleingeistigen kiddies machen können....traurig das frontal21 immer wieder durch solche "helden" bestätigt wird


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

baggins am 28.01.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Account ist da und nun lade...
> 
> 
> 
> Kann man eigentlich den download unterbrechen?? ist dann alles weg??



kannst du. einfach beim wiederanfangen den ordner wählen, in dem du begonnen hattest mit dem download


----------



## Stiller_Meister (28. Januar 2005)

Wie kann ich meinen Upload beschränken? Mein Download pendelt zwischen 8-20kb/s, wenn das so weiter geht verpass ich noch die BETA Phase.......


----------



## RazorX (28. Januar 2005)

Hui bin ich froh, dass ich als PreOrder User das ganze schon hinter mir habe. Viel Spass beim Downloaden (ging bei mir 14h, aber wozu hat man schon nen Download-Server der über Nacht ungestört saugt ?   )


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 28.01.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich meinen Upload beschränken? Mein Download pendelt zwischen 8-20kb/s, wenn das so weiter geht verpass ich noch die BETA Phase.......




google mal nach "NetLimiter" damit kannste den upload beschränken


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

Stiller_Meister am 28.01.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich meinen Upload beschränken? Mein Download pendelt zwischen 8-20kb/s, wenn das so weiter geht verpass ich noch die BETA Phase.......


Upload kannst du gar nicht beschränken.


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

RazorX am 28.01.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hui bin ich froh, dass ich als PreOrder User das ganze schon hinter mir habe. Viel Spass beim Downloaden (ging bei mir 14h, aber wozu hat man schon nen Download-Server der über Nacht ungestört saugt ?   )



hehe, ich hab sofort mit dem dl begonnen, als am 25.01 die nachricht über die nächste phase kam    hab das ding schon seit vorgestern fertig


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> derxeno am 28.01.2005 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mensch traurig , dass die deutsche Gesellschaft mehr und mehr den Sinn für Humor verliert


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 28.01.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei so einem krankhaften humor bin ich auch froh drüber. vllt solltest du mal nicht nur raab, pocher und co. gucken


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> derxeno am 28.01.2005 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (28. Januar 2005)

toll ACC erstellt nur find ich den ominösen Client nirgends auf der WoW seite ... und naja der T-online dl funtzt net wirklich und der von Boomtown is ja engl. ...


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Nahkampfbieber am 28.01.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> toll ACC erstellt nur find ich den ominösen Client nirgends auf der WoW seite ... und naja der T-online dl funtzt net wirklich und der von Boomtown is ja engl. ...




Also ich muss sagen der Netlimiter war ein geiler Tip!

Hab vorher mit 50kb/s geuppt und nur mit 30kb/s gezogen nu hab ich es auf 30kb/s up gelimited und hab nun 150kb/s down in 3 - 4 stunden fertig


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

Nahkampfbieber am 28.01.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> toll ACC erstellt nur find ich den ominösen Client nirgends auf der WoW seite ... und naja der T-online dl funtzt net wirklich und der von Boomtown is ja engl. ...


http://de.wow-europe.com/

Scroll etwas nach unten, dann müsstest du es sehen.


----------



## evilitchy (28. Januar 2005)

Nahkampfbieber am 28.01.2005 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> toll ACC erstellt nur find ich den ominösen Client nirgends auf der WoW seite ... und naja der T-online dl funtzt net wirklich und der von Boomtown is ja engl. ...



kanns sein dass du nen proxy verwendest ? versuch mal von t-online ohne proxy. hab ihn bei mir auch deaktiviert und dann gings

greetz


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

blue_screen am 28.01.2005 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid ich guck otto und noch zu deinen DUMMEN Kommentar :Hälst du alle menschebn die diese sendungen gucken für dumm


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 28.01.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid ich guck otto und noch zu deinen DUMMEN Kommentar :Hälst du alle menschebn die diese sendungen gucken für dumm




nicht für dumm, nur für geschmacklos, was man ja gut an deinem humor sieht....
und außerdem gehört otto schon noch eine stufe besser gestellt als die von mir aufgezählten....jaja, lesen ist schon schwer, wie es dieser thread ja bewiesen hat.


----------



## Xyr0n (28. Januar 2005)

Ohh man bist du eine blase Geist!


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

Du freundchen achte mal auf die nettiquette sonsz sorg ich dafür das dich Rossi hier raus wirft


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 28.01.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Du freundchen achte mal auf die nettiquette sonsz sorg ich dafür das dich Rossi hier raus wirft




Jungs (Kinder) könnt ihr das vielleicht per O-Mail austragen? Danke!


----------



## derxeno (28. Januar 2005)

dazu kann ich nur sagen


----------



## DerMoD (28. Januar 2005)

Wer einen schnellen Download will, der soll mir eine O-Mail schicken, ich geb euch dann den Link


----------



## blue_screen (28. Januar 2005)

DerMoD am 28.01.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen schnellen Download will, der soll mir eine O-Mail schicken, ich geb euch dann den Link


Du bist eine klare Nominierung für den nächsten CO


----------



## zone_alarm (28. Januar 2005)

Grubby am 28.01.2005 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich mache grad einen für einen Freund.
> Bin auf der letzten seite.. aber da is nirgends nen "account erstellen" Button...aber da soll ich draufklicken




Lies dir mal folgendes durch, womit du scheinbar einverstanden warst:
a. Regeln für Benutzernamen.

Keinesfalls benutzen dürfen Sie:
1. den Namen einer anderen Person, um sich als diese Person auszugeben; 


Das würde ich also nicht so rausposaunen. Tja manche Menschen sollten doch mal lesen lernen.


----------



## MDGeist84 (28. Januar 2005)

DerMoD am 28.01.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen schnellen Download will, der soll mir eine O-Mail schicken, ich geb euch dann den Link



was ist eine o-mail?


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DerMoD am 28.01.2005 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klick links auf seinen namen, da öffnet sich sein profil und da ist so ein kleines brief symbol da kannste im eine Organizer Mail (O-Mail) schreiben!

Sein Link ist der Hammer! Deutscher Client und ich zieh grad mit meinen vollen 5MBit sprich 585kb/s! Da brennt die Leitung!


----------



## DerMoD (28. Januar 2005)

Blackout am 28.01.2005 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> MDGeist84 am 28.01.2005 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war der letzte, ich zieh ja selber nurnoch mit 30 -.-

^^


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

DerMoD am 28.01.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das war der letzte, ich zieh ja selber nurnoch mit 30 -.-
> 
> ^^



Menno wollt grad noch editieren 

Fettes Bild


----------



## roymunson (28. Januar 2005)

ich hab mir heute morgen angefangen bei t-online die rar dateien des clients zu ziehen.
insgesamt sind es neun stück, hab 8 stück fertig nur leider hängeich jetzt an der rar datei nummer 7 fest und es lädt nur noch mit 2-10kb.
falls jemand die rar datei nummer 7 schon haben sollte, möge er sich doch bitte melden dann kann er sie mir vielleicht per irc oder so schicken, würde mich auch revanchieren und gegebenenfalls meine anderen teile sende.
vielen dank


----------



## Night11 (28. Januar 2005)

Tröste Dich ... cih bin noch VIEL weiter davon entfernt ... und werde auch gleich TOTAL wahnsinnig ...


----------



## Metzger (28. Januar 2005)

kann mir mal einer erklären wie der netlimiter funktioniert? 
wär sehr nett, weil so wie der bei mir grad lädt bin ich am montag noch nich fertig


----------



## paparon (28. Januar 2005)

Metzger am 28.01.2005 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal einer erklären wie der netlimiter funktioniert?
> wär sehr nett, weil so wie der bei mir grad lädt bin ich am montag noch nich fertig




würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren. hab irgendwas eingestelt, um den upload einzudämmen.  hab jetzt in 5 stunden fast 500 MB down und 80 MB im up stehen.  . also bitte mal erklären. danke


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

paparon am 28.01.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Metzger am 28.01.2005 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem, guckt euch das Bild an -> Hier klicken ^^ 

Der linke Pfeil zeigt auf das Kästchen das markiert sein muss damit das Uploadlimit aktiv ist und der rechte Pfeil zeit auf die Stelle wo ihr das Limit in kb/s eingebt im Beispiel Bild sind es 5kb/s Upload aber das Limit ist nicht aktiviert als muss im Kästchen link ein Haken sein


----------



## BlackBaer (28. Januar 2005)

DerMoD am 28.01.2005 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen schnellen Download will, der soll mir eine O-Mail schicken, ich geb euch dann den Link



Mach's nicht so spannend.

Link: http://www.pristontale.de/wow.html

Bei mir kommt allerdings eine nette Virenmeldung, also kann ich noch ein paar Tage warten und lasse die Finger von dieser Seite.

Allen Anderen viel Spaß


----------



## paparon (28. Januar 2005)

Blackout am 28.01.2005 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> paparon am 28.01.2005 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke!


----------



## gamesfan1988 (28. Januar 2005)

BlackBaer am 28.01.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> DerMoD am 28.01.2005 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da bei mir die t-online seite nicht geht, wollt ich gerne wissen ob das der gleiche client bzw die gleiche zerteilung ist.
Hat sonst nocht wer eine virenwarnung bekommen ?
Geht bei euch gerade t-online auch nicht ?
MfG


----------



## Metzger (28. Januar 2005)

paparon am 28.01.2005 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 28.01.2005 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





von mir auch ein danke
verdammt geht des langsam
kennt wer villt noch nen link wos schneller geht, wahrscheinlich nich oder?


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Metzger am 28.01.2005 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> von mir auch ein danke
> verdammt geht des langsam
> kennt wer villt noch nen link wos schneller geht, wahrscheinlich nich oder?




Der Link der schon in einem anderen Post drin war, http://www.pristontale.de/wow.html

Da zieh ich schon die ganze Zeit und zieh grad das letzte Part File hab insgesamt nur knapp 2 1/2 Stunden gebraucht ^^ 580kb/s rulez


----------



## Metzger (28. Januar 2005)

jo cool geht wirklich schnell
wie is des dann wenn ich alle files hab muss ich die dann alle in einen ordner entpacken und dann installiern oder wie, und des is dann die beta?


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Metzger am 28.01.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> jo cool geht wirklich schnell
> wie is des dann wenn ich alle files hab muss ich die dann alle in einen ordner entpacken und dann installiern oder wie, und des is dann die beta?



Einfach das erste File entpacken dann werden die anderen 8 Files automatisch mit entpackt und dann haste das Setupfile für den Client


----------



## Metzger (28. Januar 2005)

danke, 
und durch des setup file wird dann der client runtergeladen und durch den bekomm ich die beta!?
sorry wegen meinem ewigen gefrage kenn mich nich so gut damit aus


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

Metzger am 28.01.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> danke,
> und durch des setup file wird dann der client runtergeladen und durch den bekomm ich die beta!?
> sorry wegen meinem ewigen gefrage kenn mich nich so gut damit aus



Wenn du die 2,5Gb runtergeladen hast, hast du schon alles was du brauchst. du hast die 9 einzelnen Files gezogen, die entpackst du halt, führst das setup file aus und dadurch wird dann der client installiert und sobald die beta gestartet ist, kannst du dich mit deinen account daten einloggen und spielen!


----------



## MGTitan (28. Januar 2005)

Maintenance, Patch and Final Beta Test Update
28/01/2005
The servers will be taken down this evening at 10pm (Paris time) for maintenance and patching. This process is expected to take a few hours and the servers and official forums are currently scheduled to be back online early Saturday morning. Once the servers are back up, existing testers will be able to download the patch and play. At the same time those players that have been able to successfully create an account for the second phase will also be able to access the game. 
..........................................................

jawoll morgen gehts los leute


----------



## zone_alarm (28. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich sollte ja der Downloader von Blizzard so funktionieren, dass die Upload Rate von anderen User genutzt werden kann, damit deren Download schneller geht. Und eigentlich sollte das ganze immer schneller werden, je mehr Leute die Datei am runterladen sind.
Das scheint dann ja wohl nicht richtig zu klappen. Meine Upload  Rate ist ja höher als die Download. Da muss Blizzard noch nachbessern. Aber die schreiben ja selbst, dass das noch in der Testphase ist.


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

zone_alarm am 28.01.2005 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte ja der Downloader von Blizzard so funktionieren, dass die Upload Rate von anderen User genutzt werden kann, damit deren Download schneller geht. Und eigentlich sollte das ganze immer schneller werden, je mehr Leute die Datei am runterladen sind.
> Das scheint dann ja wohl nicht richtig zu klappen. Meine Upload  Rate ist ja höher als die Download. Da muss Blizzard noch nachbessern. Aber die schreiben ja selbst, dass das noch in der Testphase ist.




Naja wie du schon hier im Thread vielleicht gelesen hast nutzen einige Leute (ich habs auch probiert) netlimiter, damit kann man den Upload drosseln, denn wenn der zu hoch ist, bremst das den download nur wenn man den upload zu sehr drosselt kriegen die anderen user gar nichts mehr... und das asynchrone dsl is auch ein problem alle können um ecken schneller ziehen als uploaden... bei mir zu beispiel stehen 50kb/s upload 585kb/s download gegenüber,,,,


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (28. Januar 2005)

Die Server werden heute Abend um 22:00 Uhr Pariser Zeit für Wartungsarbeiten und einen Patch heruntergefahren. Diese Prozedur wird voraussichtlich einige Stunden in Anspruch nehmen; wir planen, die Server und die offiziellen Foren Samstag früh wieder hochzufahren. Sobald die Server wieder online sind können die derzeitigen Tester den Patch herunterladen und spielen. Gleichzeitig erhalten alle Spieler Zugang zum Spiel, die erfolgreich einen Account für den zweiten Teil der finalen Phase des europäischen World of Warcraft Betatests erstellt haben

tja morgen früh erst.... da können wir ja lange warten.... 
aber meinen die so gegen 8 oder 9 uhr morgens oder doch schon 0 oder 1 uhr?


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

USS-VOYAGER am 28.01.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> tja morgen früh erst.... da können wir ja lange warten....
> aber meinen die so gegen 8 oder 9 uhr morgens oder doch schon 0 oder 1 uhr?



ich stell mir eh auf 9 uhr nen wecker, dürfte schon hinhauen ^^


----------



## Herr-Sengele (28. Januar 2005)

Und nun ist zu:

[q=WoW-europe.com]Die Accounterstellung für den zweiten Teil ist beendet
28/01/2005
Wir möchten uns bei allen Spielern bedanken, die sich für den zweiten Teil der finalen Phase des europäischen World of Warcraft Betatests angemeldet haben. Dank eurer Unterstützung haben wir das Limit unserer Serverkapazität erreicht, weswegen wir die Accounterstellung beendet haben. Alle, die einen Account für den zweiten Teil erstellt haben, können sich ab dem Start des zweiten Teils der finalen Phase im Spiel einloggen. Der Start des zweiten Teils der finalen Phase des europäischen World of Warcraft Betatests wird hier bekannt gegeben werden.[/quote]

Jetzt heisst es warten bis morgen früh. evtl. ja sehr früh morgen?
Mal sehen wirs aussieht wenn ich heim komme aus der stadt...


----------



## Bensta (28. Januar 2005)

Ist das alles nicht richtig geil Leute ?
So einen Beta-Test sollte es doch für alle Games geben !

Dann bräuchte ich keine DVD voll mit Patches, Updates, Hotfixes und und und. Und die Vorfreude auf das fertige Produkt steigt zusammen mit dem Kaufwunsch wenn alles passt.


----------



## elgaggo (28. Januar 2005)

Bensta am 28.01.2005 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das alles nicht richtig geil Leute ?
> So einen Beta-Test sollte es doch für alle Games geben !
> 
> Dann bräuchte ich keine DVD voll mit Patches, Updates, Hotfixes und und und. Und die Vorfreude auf das fertige Produkt steigt zusammen mit dem Kaufwunsch wenn alles passt.




hi....
ich weiß, scheint so als wär ich dämlich. ich hab aber die letzten stunden mit meinen kids verbracht. also wie läuft das jetzt? hab einen account erstellt, bekomm ich jetzt nemail von blizzard? oder sollte ich nimmer länger warten (wegen download)? 

mfg


----------



## blupper (28. Januar 2005)

Hört sich dumm an aber ich bin leider erst eben nach HAuse gekommen   . Sollte jemand zufällig 2 Acoountts haben oder seinen nicht mehr brauchen würde ich mich sehr darüber Freuen "Auf Wunder hoff".
Wenn jemand mir seinen geben würde schreibt mir ne Pn oder direkt ins Forum, ich werde dem , der mir einen Accoutn gibt, ewig dankbar sein


----------



## Blackout (28. Januar 2005)

elgaggo am 28.01.2005 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bensta am 28.01.2005 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scroll auf der Seite nach unten -> http://de.wow-europe.com

und lad dir den Installer runter!


----------



## gnaar (28. Januar 2005)

also noch mal:

ich hab mir heut mittag einen account erstellt und hab nun accountname und passwort!

sollte mir blizzard nun auch noch eine mail schicken oder nicht?????


----------



## eliotmc (28. Januar 2005)

gnaar am 28.01.2005 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also noch mal:
> 
> ich hab mir heut mittag einen account erstellt und hab nun accountname und passwort!
> 
> sollte mir blizzard nun auch noch eine mail schicken oder nicht?????




Nein, ...


----------



## JaGothic (28. Januar 2005)

schafft es einer von euch mit einem (normalen ich glaub 1000) DSL eine gute downloadrate hinzubekommen? nerlimiter hab ich jetzt auch installiert, bringt aber auch nicht wirklich was. ich kann immer so mit 10kb/sek runter laden. am anfang kam sowas mit es kann sein das der download durch eine firewall verlangsamt wird (oder so ähnlich). selbst wenn ich die ausschalte wirds nicht schneller.......s****** blizzard 
ich hof mal ich schaffs noch rechtzeitig bis zur beta

mfg
jagothic


----------



## zone_alarm (29. Januar 2005)

Kann echt nur empfehlen das Ganze von T-Online runterzuladen. Geht echt ganz gut.


----------



## Xyr0n (29. Januar 2005)

Ich ziehs mir mit Shareaza+BitTorrent

hab da 180-220 KB/s, habs grad angemacht und dauert jezz noch ca. 3 Stunden


----------



## BlackBaer (29. Januar 2005)

zone_alarm am 29.01.2005 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann echt nur empfehlen das Ganze von T-Online runterzuladen. Geht echt ganz gut.



Also bei mir geht auf der t-online seite nix mehr. da sind alle server total überlastet.


----------



## Amarek (29. Januar 2005)

Nur so als Tipp. Ladet euch auch gleich den Patch 1.2.0 (Dateiname: WoW-1.2.0-patch-deDE.exe) herunter. Der wird scheinbar zum Spielen gebraucht.
Wobei ich sagen muss, den Blizzard Downloader kann man so wie er zur Zeit ist vergessen.
Hab mir die Beta + den Patch innerhalb von ca. 4 Stunden von einer Website die hier gepostet wurde runtergeladen. Beim Blizzard Downloader hatte ich nach der selben Zeit gerade mal 250 MB.


----------



## Metzger (29. Januar 2005)

Amarek am 29.01.2005 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so als Tipp. Ladet euch auch gleich den Patch 1.2.0 (Dateiname: WoW-1.2.0-patch-deDE.exe) herunter. Der wird scheinbar zum Spielen gebraucht.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, den Blizzard Downloader kann man so wie er zur Zeit ist vergessen.
> Hab mir die Beta + den Patch innerhalb von ca. 4 Stunden von einer Website die hier gepostet wurde runtergeladen. Beim Blizzard Downloader hatte ich nach der selben Zeit gerade mal 250 MB.




ne man muss sich den patch nich runterladen wenn man momentan kein tester ist, ansonsten wenn man schon beim zocken der ersten beta ist dann braucht man ihn

"Sobald die Server wieder online sind können die derzeitigen Tester den Patch herunterladen und spielen. Gleichzeitig erhalten alle Spieler Zugang zum Spiel, die erfolgreich einen Account für den zweiten Teil der finalen Phase des europäischen World of Warcraft Betatests erstellt haben. "

ich werd ihn mir aber trozdem vorsichtshalber mal runterladen man weiß ja nie, ich muss ihn nur noch finden

wenn dann morgen der beta test beginnen sollte für welche rasse werdet ihr auch entscheiden? also ich nehm entweder orc oder zwerg


----------



## Mephisto18m (29. Januar 2005)

so wie sich das hier jetzt abspielt bin ich unendlich glücklich darüber, den Client schon vor 2 Wochen gezogen zu haben - oh Mann


----------



## Metzger (29. Januar 2005)

@all die von hier ihre ihre files für den wow client bekommen haben www.pristontale.de/wow.html  kann mir jemand von euch, der alle files breits hat, die letzten zwei also 8 u. 9 irgendwo hochladen oder so? bei mir gehen die nämlich nich mehr, ka warum.? wär natürlich super wenn jemand des machen würd. hat wer villt noch nen link bei dem der download heut noch fertig wird?


----------



## Blackout (29. Januar 2005)

Metzger am 29.01.2005 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> @all die von hier ihre ihre files für den wow client bekommen haben www.pristontale.de/wow.html  kann mir jemand von euch, der alle files breits hat, die letzten zwei also 8 u. 9 irgendwo hochladen oder so? bei mir gehen die nämlich nich mehr, ka warum.? wär natürlich super wenn jemand des machen würd. hat wer villt noch nen link bei dem der download heut noch fertig wird?



Heute Nacht hat die Telekom der oben genannten Seite den Stecker gezogen und der Admin hat Stundenlang versucht alles zu richten nachdem aber im Gästebuch weit über 100 Posts kamen was für eine Scheiss Seite das is und was fürn schwuler Admin etc.... da ham halt die ganzen idioten kiddies rumgeflamt, is der admin halt ins bett gegangen weil er keinen bock mehr hatte!
 kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch voll verstehen!


----------



## eliotmc (29. Januar 2005)

Argh, die Server sind noch immer nicht online 
Muss jetzt erst mal zur arbeit, hoffe, dass sie gegen
16:00 Uhr online sind!


----------



## gnaar (29. Januar 2005)

und ich kann frühestens morgen nachmittag zocken weil ich noch feiern gehen"muss"  

bin eh mal gespannt,mein erstes online-rpg


----------



## laffer_larry (29. Januar 2005)

kann mir mal einer den Inhalt der realmlist.wtf Datei geben? Ich hab' noch den client von der US beta und könnte damit mit den EU Servern verbinden indem ich eben diese Datei ändere


----------



## baggins (29. Januar 2005)

Hi! Hammer Game!
kleines Prob: Anti Alaising funzt net... bei jedem oder nur bei mir?


----------



## Metzger (29. Januar 2005)

oh man du kannst es schon spielen, mist ich noch nich 
kann mir jemand des 9te file von der seite hier irgendwie geben/hochladen? 
http://www2.onspiele.t-online.de/dyn/c/30/69/26/3069264.htm

bei mir will nämlich des letzte file nich, der download geht irgendwie net.


----------



## Flynx (29. Januar 2005)

Hiho,
kann mir wer sagen was Blizzard bitteschön, wärend dem patchen, aus meinem Pc saugt? Mittlerweilen 10mb und der upload geht munter weiter (wärend dem patchen)

Flynx


----------



## ghost200189 (29. Januar 2005)

So, ich hab da mal eine Frage, ich hab mir die englische Version von WoW gezogen (weils schneller ging)
Jetzt wollt ich wissen, ob ich die Version irgendwie ins Deutsche patchen kann?

Sonst spiel ich halt bis zum release der vollversion auf englisch(Deutsch wär aber natürlich besser.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Januar 2005)

Flynx am 29.01.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> kann mir wer sagen was Blizzard bitteschön, wärend dem patchen, aus meinem Pc saugt? Mittlerweilen 10mb und der upload geht munter weiter (wärend dem patchen)



Das sind bloß die "Paket erhalten" Quittungen des normalen TCP/IPs.


----------



## Fructis (30. Januar 2005)

*Habe ich nun einen Account oder nicht!*

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen ob ich nun einen Account habe oder nicht!Denn ich habe ihn erstellt aber keine Email von Blizzard mit einenm Lizenzkey bekommen und auf der HP von T-online steht ,das man den Client nur mit einen gültigeb key nutzen kann!

Also nun meine Frage habt ihr solch eine mail erhalten oder kann ich mich einfach mit meinen Accountdaten einloggen und spielen oder brauche ich diesen Key?


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Habe ich nun einen Account oder nicht!*

Wenn du bis jetzt keinen Key hast, hast du verloren 

Den Key mußtest du bei der Registrierung/Accounterstellung eingeben (_auf dieser Seite - da stand auch der Key in dicken, fetten Buchstaben_ ). Inzwischen sind die Accounts alle. 

Für die_ Installation_ der Beta brauchst du den Key nicht (aber ohne Account kannst du halt nicht spielen ... )

Und, nein, du bekommst keine Mail. Wenn du dich  beispielsweise hier rechts oben einloggen kannst, kannst du auch spielen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2005)

Flynx am 29.01.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> kann mir wer sagen was Blizzard bitteschön, wärend dem patchen, aus meinem Pc saugt? Mittlerweilen 10mb und der upload geht munter weiter (wärend dem patchen)
> 
> Flynx


Der Blizzard Patcher / Downloader eine Filesharingfunktion für die Downloads. Wenn du den Haken in dem Downloadfenster setzt, hast du auch keinen Upload mehr. (geht dann aber auch langsamer)


----------



## Fructis (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Habe ich nun einen Account oder nicht!*

Einloggen kann ich mich dort,aber als Userdaten stehen da nur, GATEWAY :WoW und  LOGIN Anonymous!
Kann ich nun spielen oder nicht?


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Habe ich nun einen Account oder nicht!*



			
				Fructis am 30.01.2005 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Einloggen kann ich mich dort,aber als Userdaten stehen da nur, GATEWAY :WoW und  LOGIN Anonymous!
> Kann ich nun spielen oder nicht?


? 
Wieso kannst du dich als Anonymous einloggen ?
Hast du vielleicht einen Account aus einem andern Blizzard Spiel verwendet ? Obwohl, als ANONYMOUS wahrscheinlich eher nicht  ...

Bei mir erscheint da oben dann jedenfalls ein Icon, in dem BETA steht.


----------



## Fructis (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Habe ich nun einen Account oder nicht!*

Ich kann aber zumindestens wenn ich eingeloggt bin Posten!Also dürfte ich mich dan doch auch ins Game selber einloggen dürfen,oder?Kann es leider noch nicht testen da ich immer noch dabei bin den Client runterzuladen,und so wie das hier überall auf den seiten aussieht ist das echt ein schweres unterfangen!
Aber ich will halt nicht warten bis man WoW kaufen kann ich will jetzt endlich zoggen,oder zumindest mal wissen ob mein Accoutn nun gültig ist oder net!


----------



## laffer_larry (30. Januar 2005)

baggins am 29.01.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Hammer Game!
> kleines Prob: Anti Alaising funzt net... bei jedem oder nur bei mir?


geht nicht wenn die Grafikoption "Full Screen Glow Effects" (k.A. wie das auf Deutsch heisst) aktiviert ist


----------



## derxeno (30. Januar 2005)

Mit welcher wertung (prozent)wurdet ihr die beta beurteilen


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 30.01.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher wertung (prozent)wurdet ihr die beta beurteilen


Nach einem Tag wäre das Abgeben einer Wertung ja wohl noch etwas verfrüht ... außer, das Spiel wäre absoluter Mist und man hätte an dem einen Tag schon alles gesehen ... 

Mein _Ersteindruck_ lautet: WoW ist ein recht gutes Spiel


----------



## laffer_larry (30. Januar 2005)

derxeno am 30.01.2005 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welcher wertung (prozent)wurdet ihr die beta beurteilen


auf 'ner Skala von 1-10, nur ganze Noten - eine 10, gibt eigentlich nichts was mir nicht gefällt in dem Spiel


----------



## baggins (30. Januar 2005)

laffer_larry am 30.01.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> baggins am 29.01.2005 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich danke Dir


----------



## Tommy2005 (30. Januar 2005)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: Wie gut läuft WOW mit Modem? Ist es einigermaßen spielbar oder stockt das durchgehend?


----------



## Vordack (31. Januar 2005)

Flynx am 29.01.2005 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho,
> kann mir wer sagen was Blizzard bitteschön, wärend dem patchen, aus meinem Pc saugt? Mittlerweilen 10mb und der upload geht munter weiter (wärend dem patchen)
> 
> Flynx



P2P, Du gibst die Sachen die Du runtergeladen anderen Downloadern und sie geben Die dass was Du noch nicht hasst.

Ach ja, ich würde WOW eine glatte 10 geben.

Der einzige Bug der mir aufgefallen ist war ein schwebendes Skellet in einer Mine.

Wegen WOW habe ich schon Zoff mit meiner Freundin, und dass nach einem (!) Wochenende.


----------



## Blackout (31. Januar 2005)

Yeah, Doppelpost


----------



## Blackout (31. Januar 2005)

Vordack am 31.01.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich würde WOW eine glatte 10 geben.
> 
> Der einzige Bug der mir aufgefallen ist war ein schwebendes Skellet in einer Mine.




Dito glatte 10 von mir auch! Absolut geiles Games, ich muss sagen die Grafik von EQ2 ist zwar hochauflösender aber irgendwie wirkt die Welt von EQ2 leerer im Gegensatz zu WoW.

Hatte bisher noch keinen Bug nur was lustige. Bei nem Grell zuckte der Finger noch ne Minute lang weiter nachdem er schon dahingeschieden war ^^



> Wegen WOW habe ich schon Zoff mit meiner Freundin, und dass nach einem (!) Wochenende.


Ich habs Ende 2003 geschafft nach 2 Jahren meine Beziehung durch Eve Online kaputt zu machen, also sei vorsichtig *g*


----------



## blue_screen (31. Januar 2005)

Blackout am 28.01.2005 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> paparon am 28.01.2005 19:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das alles brachte bei mir nichts. Ich konnte zwar den Upload eindemmen, die Downloadgeschwindigkeit blieb aber gleich.

War leider nur ein netter Versuch.


----------



## Blackout (31. Januar 2005)

blue_screen am 31.01.2005 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das alles brachte bei mir nichts. Ich konnte zwar den Upload eindemmen, die Downloadgeschwindigkeit blieb aber gleich.
> 
> War leider nur ein netter Versuch.



Das Problem war leider das viel zu wenig Bandbreite und Server für viel zuviele Leute zur Verfügung Stand... manche haben Glück gehabt und andere haben selbst heute ihren Client noch nicht    Ich gehör zum Glück zu den Leuten die ihn schon haben.


----------



## Vordack (31. Januar 2005)

blue_screen am 31.01.2005 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Blackout am 28.01.2005 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habs Samstags morgens um 7:00 von den server den Gender Bender auf der 2ten Seite des Threads gepostet hat mit 130 Kb runterladen können.


----------



## blue_screen (31. Januar 2005)

ghost200189 am 29.01.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab da mal eine Frage, ich hab mir die englische Version von WoW gezogen (weils schneller ging)
> Jetzt wollt ich wissen, ob ich die Version irgendwie ins Deutsche patchen kann?
> 
> Sonst spiel ich halt bis zum release der vollversion auf englisch(Deutsch wär aber natürlich besser.


Nein, kannst du nicht. Du kannst auf deutschen Servern spielen, und dort wird auch in Deutsch komuniziert, aber dein Spiel (Sprache, Itembeschreibung...) bleibt in English.


----------



## Sonrissa (31. Januar 2005)

Also ich würde dem Spiel auch die Note 10 geben. Bugs sind mir noch keine aufgefallen; nur hin und wieder mal Verbindungsprobleme. Aber das ist weniger schlimm.

Ich bin schon total süchtig. Hab am Samstag direkt gegen Mittag angefangen und bis Sonntag morgen 5:30 Uhr gespielt.   

Und dann Sonntag um 11 Uhr  wieder angefangen und bis 0:30 Uhr gespielt.

Aber keine Angst. Ich habe natürlich zwischendurch geduscht, gegessen, war auf Toilette und bin mit dem Hund Gassi gegangen.


----------



## blue_screen (31. Januar 2005)

Sonrissa am 31.01.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde dem Spiel auch die Note 10 geben. Bugs sind mir noch keine aufgefallen; nur hin und wieder mal Verbindungsprobleme. Aber das ist weniger schlimm.
> 
> Ich bin schon total süchtig. Hab am Samstag direkt gegen Mittag angefangen und bis Sonntag morgen 5:30 Uhr gespielt.
> 
> ...


Wenn du so weiter machst, dann bleibt für die Verkaufsversion nicht viel übrig


----------



## Sonrissa (31. Januar 2005)

Naja, es soll ja immer wieder an neuen Quests gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Bensta (31. Januar 2005)

Mal vom technischen her : 

Was Blizzard hier als Beta "rausbringt", ist bei anderen Games (die Liste wäre zu lang um sie hier zu veröffentlichen) Version 2.7 nach dem 12 Patch.

Respekt an Blizzard, die machen nur noch Hits.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (31. Januar 2005)

Bensta am 31.01.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal vom technischen her :
> 
> Was Blizzard hier als Beta "rausbringt", ist bei anderen Games (die Liste wäre zu lang um sie hier zu veröffentlichen) Version 2.7 nach dem 12 Patch.
> 
> Respekt an Blizzard, die machen nur noch Hits.


stimmt ich hab bislang nicht mit bugs zu kämpfen gehabt wirklich super 
ich hab da auch noch ne frage:
kann es sein das ich mich noch in der startwelt befinde bzw wann sehe ich mal andere rassen bislang sind bei mir nur nachtelfen da ich auch einer bin
MfG


----------



## Sonrissa (31. Januar 2005)

Ich bin auch Nachtelfe. Du bist da auf einer Insel. Du musst nach Westen nach Darnassus laufen. Dort ist ein Portal, welches dich zu einem kleinen Dorf bringt names Rut`theran (bin mir nicht sicher, obs so geschrieben wird) Dort gibt es eine Fähre und Vögel, die du benutzen kannst. Beides führt dich zum Festland;in die Region Darkshore. Da siehst du auch schon die anderen Rassen. 

Aber es kommt auch auf den Server ( Realm ) an. Wenn du auf einem bist, wo nicht viel los ist, dann kann es sein, dass du nicht oft andere Rassen siehst. Ich bin auf einem, wo sauviel los ist. Da wird Darnassus schon von den Horden angegriffen.


----------

